# Earl training with Leri



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few more of Earl, Lori and Leri during last weekends training session.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is looking great! I could be bias tho


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> He is looking great! I could be bias tho


Funny thing, there's a beautiful little brindle bitch on here that I feel the same way about.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Funny thing, there's a beautiful little brindle bitch on here that I feel the same way about.


Where gonna have to get these two together when they hit 2 for a photo shoot  You taking him outta to the ADBA show this up coming year?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh wow, he is handsome! I really like how he is turning out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at him now. He looks great  Such beautiful dogs came from that litter


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Where gonna have to get these two together when they hit 2 for a photo shoot  You taking him outta to the ADBA show this up coming year?


I'm up for the photo shoot, but the showing has never been my thing. If there's a Riverside ADBA show next year then I'll be there, but that's about it for me. Here's the little monster looking a little more puppish this morning with Ivy on the couch in the office.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shot! His ears turned out magnificent  Wheres our Ivy pics?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

He's growing so fast! And Leri is an amazing women!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is looking stunning, how is he getting along with Ivy?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> He's growing so fast! And Leri is an amazing women!


I couldn't agree more. Training with Leri has been great we're also lucky that we're so close to where she trains in Long Beach it's about 15 minutes from our house.



davidfitness83 said:


> He is looking stunning, how is he getting along with Ivy?


Thanks a lot David!!! They're getting along great for now. They always have to sleep next to each other. How long it will last no one knows.



American_Pit13 said:


> Great shot! His ears turned out magnificent  Wheres our Ivy pics?


Dr. Jezbera at Riverside Animal Hospital always does a great job. Ivy photos? Come-on Holly she's soooo last year!! :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Ivy photos? Come-on Holly she's soooo last year!! :roll:


Dogs like Ivy never go out of style


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Gorgeous and I'm loving that concentration!!


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

omgs he is one hell of a gawjuss dog!.. awesome work!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Gorgeous and I'm loving that concentration!!


Thank you Stacia, how's this for concentration.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Last pic is bangin, Doug! OMG I am loving his focus, he is totally into it. I love the middle pic of him sitting all regal like. Even his paws are sexy lmao!
Post more soon please! Oh, and uh POISON IVVVVVY? Hmmmm? Need some pics of her too please


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I love the last one of him trying to peak in your pocket to see if there are more treats  so cute


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super shots! Leri is the best!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He look great!!! WOW. Training also looks like it's going really good I am proud of him! He is smart like his momma!!!


----------

